# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankese per temat ne lidhje me Enver Hoxhen

## brooklyn2007

Per here te pare me duhet te bej kete ankese ne lidhje me disa persona ketu ne forum qe ngrejne lart figuren e nje njeriu qe ka shkaktuar kaq shume dhimbje tek nje pjese e madhe te shqiptareve te Shqiperise. Po flas pikerisht per Enver Hoxhen. Secili nga ne ka nje histori te veten ose te nje te afermi te tyre qe ka vuajtur ne menyra te ndryshme gjate regjimit te ketij diktatori. Nuk e di, por si mund te ndjehet dikush nga keta njerez qe vuajten, nderkohe qe disa shqipfoles injorante te ish-Jugosllavise ketu ne forum ngrijne lart figuren e ketij njeriu ne forma teper cinike sikurse dhe te pallogjikshme?!. Tani vertet liria e fjales eshte e shenjte dhe s'mund ti mohohet kujt, por nje limit duhet ta kete kjo gje. Do ishte njesoj tani sikur ti tekej dikujt te hapte nje teme per Titon ose Milloshevicin dhe te gjente arguementa te atilla qe te ngrinte lart figuren e ketyre dy diktatoreve. Si do te ndiheshin kosovaret dhe shqiptaret e Maqedonise per nje gje te tille?! E pra te tilla tema nuk jane hapur per arsye respekti ndaj asaj pjese te kombit tone qe vuajten njesoj si ne te Shqiperise, edhe pse nga diktatore te ndryshem. E nese te tilla tema e komente nuk egzistojne (dhe s'duhet te egzistojne), pse duhet tu lejohet disa njerezve ne nje teme si kjo ketu http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=100126 komente qe mbrojne me aq pasion Enver Hoxhen?! Komente qe ne fund te fundit ngjallin revoltim, fyerje, indinjate tek shume shqiptare te Shqiperise, perfshire dhe mua. A eshte e drejte kjo gje per moderatoret dhe gjithe ato forumisteve qe udhehiqen prej llogjikes dhe arsyetimit te paster?!

----------


## Nice_Boy

Duhet te fshihet ne cdo pjese te forumit qe emeri Enver te zevendesohet me "Kriminel" kete gje mund ta bej edhe Albo se prej tij i ju eshte dashur te ik nga vendelinja meme shqiperi!!

niemand

----------


## HoLd*Em

turp ti vi te gjithe atyre qe lejojne pisa si ai llapi te peshtyjne ne fytyrat e shqiptareve me propagande te tille ekstremiste. pale pale per faj te tij humbin dhe nje nga kontribuesit me te shquar te forumit.

plaget qe ka shkaktuar enqeni jane akoma te hapura dhe ju si moderatore lejoni qe ky djall te ngrihet ne pedestal nga plehrat dhe llomi i jugosllavise ???

----------


## white_snake

egzistokan akoma komunsitet ne Shqiperi????

SAD SAD SAD people, ktyre lloj ia pat ber mire xhaxhi...

----------


## drague

Me vjen keq, se shume nga keto "antare" jane edhe te shkolluar. :i terbuar: 
ps.ska vaj Bape,se kur une nuk kisha buke te haj ai shetiste bashke me baben m'kerr

----------


## OO7

Enver Hoxha si cdo diktator tjeter komunist ishte paranojak per humbjen e pushtetit. Eshte sistemi totalitar qe e ben njeriun te tille. Por sic jane te pamohueshme faktet e vuajtjeve te Shqiptareve prej ketij sistemi, te tilla jane edhe arritjet e vlerat qe solli ne shoqerine Shqiptare.

----------


## Rei1999

> Enver Hoxha si cdo diktator tjeter komunist ishte paranojak per humbjen e pushtetit. Eshte sistemi totalitar qe e ben njeriun te tille. Por sic jane te pamohueshme faktet e vuajtjeve te Shqiptareve prej ketij sistemi, te tilla jane edhe arritjet e vlerat qe solli ne shoqerine Shqiptare.


C'FARE per shembull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hidrocentralet??Apo minierat e Bulqizez etj.

----------


## GeNi_25

> Por sic jane te pamohueshme faktet e vuajtjeve te Shqiptareve prej ketij sistemi, te tilla jane edhe arritjet e vlerat qe solli ne shoqerine Shqiptare.


Si nuk arrin te kuptoje njeriu qe veprat qe u ndertuan gjate regjimit komunist ishin vetem inerci. Po te ishim lidhur me perendimin, me USA, me thuaj do te ishim keshtu? Po milionat nga plani Marshall? Po investimet e huaja? ECT (etj).

Po te shikosh vitin 97 ku shteti kishte kapitulluar, rritja ekonomike e Shqiperise ishte me e larte se sa mesatarja e vendeve e BE. Çdo te thote kjo? Jepi MUAHHH pergjigje?

----------


## xfiles

Sado ka te drejte hapesi i temes, perseri nuk mundet te censurohet kur dikush simpatizon enverin, ashtu si nuk çensurohen ata qe simpatizojne sulltanin, ashtu si nuk çensurohen ata si une qe simpatizojne hitlerin.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Secili ka të drejtë të shkruaj për personalitete ashtu siç i ndjenë ai kështu që ky me kërkesën e tillë padashje bie vet në pozita të " kriminelit" duke i dhënë vetes të drejtë dhe duke ua mohuar të tjerëve këtë gjë.
Nëse duhet larguar Temat për Enverin at'herë duhet po ashtu temat për Salih berishën i cili dy herë e djegu Shqiperin dhe gjatë mandatin të tij u vranë aqë shumë shqiptarë sa  që me i numeruar tok së bashku të gjithë ata nën Enverin, të vrarë dhe të burgosur, as për së gjysmi nuk i afrohen numrit të Saluas!
 Enver Hoxha e ngriti Shqiperin lartë për a¨që sa pati mundësi duke trasheguar një vendë feudalë dhe me tipare feudale!
 Së paku ai ishte i vetmi nga të gjithë ata që sunduan që nuk e humbi asnjë pëllëmbë të tokës së Shqiperisë së trasheguar!
Qe besa koha po tregon që ma shumë se gjysma e atyre që kishin kaluar neper burgje ishte dashtë me i pushkatue e jo vetem me i edenuar!
 Rroftë Enver Hoxhha!
Poshtë salih ( Milica) berisha!

----------


## Aikido

> Enver Hoxha si cdo diktator tjeter komunist ishte paranojak per humbjen e pushtetit. Eshte sistemi totalitar qe e ben njeriun te tille. Por sic jane te pamohueshme faktet e vuajtjeve te Shqiptareve prej ketij sistemi, te tilla jane edhe arritjet e vlerat qe solli ne shoqerine Shqiptare.


Me qe po na ve ne dukje arritjet e ketij Enverit. Te te bej nje pyetje te thjesht, sa vjec ke qene ne periudhen e Komunizmit ne Shqiperi ?? E kam fjalen perpara se te vdiste Enveri jo ne kohen kur kishte vdekur.

----------


## drague

> Me qe po na ve ne dukje arritjet e ketij Enverit. Te te bej nje pyetje te thjesht, sa vjec ke qene ne periudhen e Komunizmit ne Shqiperi ?? E kam fjalen perpara se te vdiste Enveri jo ne kohen kur kishte vdekur.


5 vjec!!!!!!kopesht me dreke :Lulja3:

----------


## Flora82

Ndoshta   po  gaboje  qe  po  shkruaj  por  jom  kureshtare  ta  di   ,  po  perse  sa  ka  qene  gjalle   Enver Hoxha  nuk  e  keni  shajtur   ,  dikush  thote  frika  nuk  te  ka  lejuar ,    edhe  ne  e  kemi  pasure  slloben  por  e  kemi  shajtur nuk  e  kemi  brohuritur  kurre  gjithnje  kemi  qene  kunder  ti  deri  sa  e  bemê  te  vetvritet.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Sado ka te drejte hapesi i temes, perseri nuk mundet te censurohet kur dikush simpatizon enverin, ashtu si nuk çensurohen ata qe simpatizojne sulltanin, ashtu si nuk çensurohen ata si une qe simpatizojne hitlerin.



Sigurisht, por eshte e drejte qe shqiptareve te Ish-Jugosllavise, qe se kane haberin gjekundi ne lidhje me Enverin, tu jepet e drejta te na mbajne ligjerata ketu ne forum per kete figure te erret?!
Pastaj censurimi i dickaje nuk eshte domosdoshmerisht kufizim lirie. Ne vende te ndryshme te Evropes, sidomos Austria, ka ligje te forta per anti-semitizmin. Madje kane shkuar shkrimtare ne burg per nje fjale goje te gabuar ne kete drejtim. Ne nje fare menyre me duket e drejte pas gjithe asaj qe hoqi kombi hebre, pavaresisht se nje pjese mund te mos bie dakort. Pse mos te jete e njejta gje dhe ne rastin e viktimave e bashkevuajtesve te shumta te rregjimit komunist shqiptar?!

----------


## isLand

C'do njeri apo lider qe kemi mesuar gjate historise ka pas te mirat dhe te keqijat e veta. Eshtu si edhe neve qe flasim kemi te mirat dhe mangesite tona. Edhe ky udheheqesi komunist i jone ka pas boll budalleqe por dhe shume gjera te mira qe sduhet ti hedhim poshte sepse i dhane fytyre Kombit Shqiptar. Sic jane Arsimi, Rendi, Ushtria, Kultura, Muzika, Sporti dhe dinjiteti kombetar e tj. . (Keto sot shumezohen mbase me zero)
Ai person fliste Shqip dhe nga rradhet tona ka qene. Fundja fundit me deshire apo pa deshire baballaret e te gjitheve juve qe flisni ketu (mbase dhe vete juve) kane duartrokitur dhe brroherritur me te madhe kur fliste ai.. 

Mundohuni te respektoni mendimin e cdokujt, Respekte

----------


## Aikido

> Ndoshta   po  gaboje  qe  po  shkruaj  por  jom  kureshtare  ta  di   ,  po  perse  sa  ka  qene  gjalle   Enver Hoxha  nuk  e  keni  shajtur   ,  dikush  thote  frika  nuk  te  ka  lejuar ,    edhe  ne  e  kemi  pasure  slloben  por  e  kemi  shajtur nuk  e  kemi  brohuritur  kurre  gjithnje  kemi  qene  kunder  ti  deri  sa  e  bemê  te  vetvritet.


Ti mire e ke, po nuk e di ne ta kane mesuar ndonjeher Luften e Klasave ?? Qe per nje fjale goje te internohej i gjithe fisi me brezin e shtate. Ti e shaje dhe e luftoje Sllobon se nuk e ke pasur ne dere te shtepise po e ke pasur 600 km larg. Se kush ja tha ne sy Sllobos ate te sharren po ha dhe tani, sic kane ngrene shum burra e gra nga Enveri.

Flora82 po te te them dhe dicka tjeter une po Titon (diktatore ka qene dhe ky) pse nuk e shat ju ??

----------


## GeNi_25

> Sado ka te drejte hapesi i temes, perseri nuk mundet te censurohet kur dikush simpatizon enverin, ashtu si nuk çensurohen ata qe simpatizojne sulltanin, ashtu si nuk çensurohen ata si une qe simpatizojne hitlerin.


Kur paskemi Moderator qe simpatizoka Hitlerin, vari .... Megjithate une di qe ne kete forum lejohet te shkruhet vetem shqip, te mos ofendohen njerez nga feja, krahina apo ideja.

Permendja e Enverit per mire, dhe paraqitja e figures se tij si qytetar i denje, mua me idinjon. E quaj nje fyerje te rende dhe per kete pergjithesia i mbetet moderatorit te temes.

----------


## Flora82

> Ti mire e ke, po nuk e di ne ta kane mesuar ndonjeher Luften e Klasave ?? Qe per nje fjale goje te internohej i gjithe fisi me brezin e shtate. Ti e shaje dhe e luftoje Sllobon se nuk e ke pasur ne dere te shtepise po e ke pasur 600 km larg. Se kush ja tha ne sy Sllobos ate te sharren po ha dhe tani, sic kane ngrene shum burra e gra nga Enveri.
> 
> Flora82 po te te them dhe dicka tjeter une po Titon (diktatore ka qene dhe ky) pse nuk e shat ju ??


 Po  kush  ja tha  ne  kater  sy  e  di  qe  e  ka  pagu  me  kokê  ,  po  te  ju  me  ndryshe  eshte   se nuk keni  qenê te  bashkuar  per  me  ngren  ju  ate  !

  Ah  per  Titon  ,  mundem  me  tregu  vetem  cfare  kom ndigjuar  ,  Tito ne  ate  kohê   thone  nuk  ka  ngrene njerz ,  po  ka   ngren  toke   keshtu  shqiptaret  i  ka  marre  mete  mire   i  ka  fute  ne  pune  ,  ju  ka jepe  te  drejta  vllezrim bashkim  dhe  ne  fundê  cofi ,  e  shqiptaret  i  la  pa  shtet  ashtu  edhe  kroatet .

----------


## Apollyon

Un them qe emri Enver Hoxha mos te egzistoje ne forume. leje te hapen tema per te.

jazek..

----------


## Aikido

> Po kush ja tha ne kater sy e di qe e ka pagu me kokê , po te ju me ndryshe eshte se nuk keni qenê te bashkuar per me ngren ju ate !


Po si mund te haet nje diktatore moj vajze, ta shpjegova luften e klasave me larte. Ateher pse nuk cohet Kina njeher qe eshte 1 miliard e kusur ta haj Hu Jintao'n ??? Pse nuk cohet Cuba te hedhi Fidel Kastron ??? Aman mos flisni kur nuk i keni perjetuar dhe pare realisht gjerat, se me fjale dhe ne dim te themi qe Tito ka qene i mire, se ju keni pare bote qe ne vitet 70 kur ka qene ai ne pushtet. 

Une te flas dhe per Hu Jintao qe eshte diktatore dhe kaluar diktatorit, pasi kam jetuar per nje kohe 8 vjecare ne Taiwan, dhe e njoh mire politiken qe ndiqet nga Republika Kineze. Dhe po thuaj se e njejta politik eshte ndjekur dhe ne Shqiperi, po shum me ekstremiste. Nuk ja vlen te zgjatem me tej, me pak fjale jam plotesisht dakord me Apollyon.

Eshte nje thenie andej nga azia. Nuk te dhemb kur eshte ne kurrizin e tjetrit.

----------

